# Adding a sub and amp to my 2014 cruze



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The PAC should still work. Don't quote me on that though, but we haven't found any reason to believe it wouldn't. Worst case, you can still use it to splice into the factory wiring, it just won't be a splice-less job. If it doesn't work, you won't have any choice but to start splicing. 

What are you planning on for a sub, box, and amp?


----------



## rcman973 (Oct 28, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The PAC should still work. Don't quote me on that though, but we haven't found any reason to believe it wouldn't. Worst case, you can still use it to splice into the factory wiring, it just won't be a splice-less job. If it doesn't work, you won't have any choice but to start splicing.
> 
> What are you planning on for a sub, box, and amp?


Ok I'll order it and see if it fits. Wouldn't think they would change the plug but you never know. As for the sub, box, and amp I'm going to be using the stuff I had in my last vehicle which was, a 12' Kicker comp in a cheap sealed box from wal-mart with a Dual 400 watt amp. Not the best stuff I know, but it works for me.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Just make sure you don't go cheap on the wiring when you wire it all up. Get a solid copper wire, and get some closed terminals.


----------



## rcman973 (Oct 28, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Just make sure you don't go cheap on the wiring when you wire it all up. Get a solid copper wire, and get some closed terminals.


 I have a nice Kicker 4 gauge wiring kit that I used on my last setup that ill be re-using. Will be running 4 gauge from the battery to the trunk going into a distribution block with 8 gauge to the amp because of the small terminals on the amp.

EDIT: This is the wiring kit I have http://www.amazon.com/Kicker-09PKD4...2937959&sr=8-3&keywords=kicker+amp+wiring+kit


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Not bad. Looks like good wire. I don't care for Kicker subs or speakers but their amps and wire are solid. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## rcman973 (Oct 28, 2013)

Got the adapter on order should be here next Tuesday. Got a question about where to put the positive wire. Should I go directly to the battery or on the fuse where the main power comes in? And with the adapter can I run the remote wire from there or will I need an add-a-circuit to get the remote turn on from?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

rcman973 said:


> Got the adapter on order should be here next Tuesday. Got a question about where to put the positive wire. Should I go directly to the battery or on the fuse where the main power comes in? And with the adapter can I run the remote wire from there or will I need an add-a-circuit to get the remote turn on from?


The PAC AA-GM44 has a remote wire built in. Part of the reason to buy one so you don't have to wire up a new circuit. I spliced into the power for the head unit for the PAC power and ran the ground to the chassis. As for the amp power wire, run it to one of the fuses in the distribution block on top of the battery. Makes it nice and simple that way so you won't need a separate inline fuse.


----------



## rcman973 (Oct 28, 2013)

Got the adapter in and I'll be installing it this weekend if I can. When you said you spliced into the power for the radio which wire was it? Is it the solid yellow wire? Also what should the input levels be set to on the adapter? Should I leave them where they were or turn them up a little?


----------



## rcman973 (Oct 28, 2013)

Here's a pic of what wire I'm talking about. I'm guessing its probably the 12v+ to the radio as its the thickest wire other than the black one on the other side of the plug (ground?). The wire I'm talking about is the yellow one with the arrow pointing to it. There is a number above it if that helps its #44. If that is the 12v+ for the radio Ill get my power for the pac from there by either using a quick splice connector or I can strip it and solder it together. I was going to use the add-a-circuit I got for my LED's for power but if I can get the power from here I will.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

rcman973 said:


> Here's a pic of what wire I'm talking about. I'm guessing its probably the 12v+ to the radio as its the thickest wire other than the black one on the other side of the plug (ground?). The wire I'm talking about is the yellow one with the arrow pointing to it. There is a number above it if that helps its #44. If that is the 12v+ for the radio Ill get my power for the pac from there by either using a quick splice connector or I can strip it and solder it together. I was going to use the add-a-circuit I got for my LED's for power but if I can get the power from here I will.


That is indeed the +12V power. I also spliced into that wire as well. In essence, I spliced the PAC into its own harness, haha. that way, I made no permanent modifications. You can also splice the ground into the black wire on the complete opposite end if you want to. I ran a new ground just for kicks.


----------



## rcman973 (Oct 28, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That is indeed the +12V power. I also spliced into that wire as well. In essence, I spliced the PAC into its own harness, haha. that way, I made no permanent modifications. You can also splice the ground into the black wire on the complete opposite end if you want to. I ran a new ground just for kicks.


Ok I will use that for power. Not sure if I will use the ground in the harness or just run another one. 

What about the input adjustments? Should I leave them where they were set from the factory or turn them up/down? Also does it matter which RCA out put I use for the sub? 

Here's a pic of where the input levels are set to.


----------



## Miah38 (Apr 22, 2014)

Did you get everything hooked up and working? just want to know because I bought the same LOC and when I hooked mine up all I get is faint sound through my subs.


----------



## rcman973 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yea mine works great, did you try turning up the gain on the loc? Maybe they got turned down and that's why you aren't getting much from the subs?:icon_scratch:


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

rcman973 said:


> Yea mine works great, did you try turning up the gain on the loc? Maybe they got turned down and that's why you aren't getting much from the subs?:icon_scratch:


It's usually the gain that causes the subs to sound quiet. If the gain is too low the preouts won't be providing a strong enough signal for the amp to properly reproduce in laments terms. RCMAN973 is spot on with his assumption. It does look like the inputs are set low by looking at your pic but it's hard to know since they don't mark the output voltage on the knobs and I don't own one currently.

It looks like that PAC is a 4 Channel version. If you have connected all the wires to the factory system it won't matter which RCA out you used. If turning your gains up doesn't work then try switching which RCA output on the PAC you're using. It's not likely the PAC is defective but there's always the possibility.

I'm curious to see where you installed the PAC as I've heard there isn't much room behind the radio. Did you hook up extension cables and mount it near the glove box, did you tap into the speaker wires by the kick plate or do you have the premium system and use the 6x9s? I wasn't aware PAC produced a GM specific LOC so I'm assuming you have it behind the radio; was it hard to fit?


----------



## rcman973 (Oct 28, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> It's usually the gain that causes the subs to sound quiet. If the gain is too low the preouts won't be providing a strong enough signal for the amp to properly reproduce in laments terms. RCMAN973 is spot on with his assumption. It does look like the inputs are set low by looking at your pic but it's hard to know since they don't mark the output voltage on the knobs and I don't own one currently.
> 
> It looks like that PAC is a 4 Channel version. If you have connected all the wires to the factory system it won't matter which RCA out you used. If turning your gains up doesn't work then try switching which RCA output on the PAC you're using. It's not likely the PAC is defective but there's always the possibility.
> 
> I'm curious to see where you installed the PAC as I've heard there isn't much room behind the radio. Did you hook up extension cables and mount it near the glove box, did you tap into the speaker wires by the kick plate or do you have the premium system and use the 6x9s? I wasn't aware PAC produced a GM specific LOC so I'm assuming you have it behind the radio; was it hard to fit?


I wish I remembered to take pics when I did my install but I didn't. I used the harness it came with to plug into the main harness. It was a tight fit and took a while to get it routed so that the radio would go back in all the way. I had to pull the stock wire harness out a bit and pull it off to the passenger side. There was a little opening between where the radio sits and where the air vent is on the passenger side beside the radio that I was able to just barely get the stock plug into and then plug everything in and have the plug sit just below the vent. Then I did like what was suggested in other posts I had read and put to in the small space above the glove box. It's kind of a tight fit but fits right in there. You definitely want to check that you have it set up correctly before you go and get it all installed and hidden away just incase you have to make adjustments so you won't have to take it all out again. Once everything was connected I reconnected the battery and tested it to see if the gain had to be adjusted and when I got it to where I wanted it then when it I put the PAC unit in the space above the glovebox and the plug/wires to the main harness tucked under the pass. Side vent and put everything back together. 

One of these days I'll have to go back in and put in a screw I left out and I'll try to remember to take pics of where everything is.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for the insight RC, pics would be awesome from the current OP once he gets his done!


----------



## Miah38 (Apr 22, 2014)

I hooked up the AA-GM44 behind the radio was a little tough but got it in there. I checked the gains all turned up. I also bought two different LOC's and they do the same I took the rear door speakers out and hooked the LOC right into the speaker wires right at the stock speakers and still the same issue. I have hooked up many LOC's in different cars I have had and never had this issue.


----------



## rcman973 (Oct 28, 2013)

Miah38 said:


> I hooked up the AA-GM44 behind the radio was a little tough but got it in there. I checked the gains all turned up. I also bought two different LOC's and they do the same I took the rear door speakers out and hooked the LOC right into the speaker wires right at the stock speakers and still the same issue. I have hooked up many LOC's in different cars I have had and never had this issue.


Only thing I can think of if you tried a different LOC and got the same results is, maybe an amp or sub problem. If you have access to another sub/amp maybe try that and see of you still have the same problem. Are you sure the gain on the amp just isn't set to low? Also check and make sure all your connections on the amp and sub box are good. Other then that I don't know what could be wrong.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Gains on both the LOC and Amp, if those are good and you check the stuff mentioned above it is possible your RCA cables could be responsible. I have seen that happen before that or they are seated properly on both ends

Always a chance the sub is blown but if it's new or had been working in another install then not likely the source


----------



## Miah38 (Apr 22, 2014)

Sorry I should have said I have tried different amps and subs. The other thing I did notice on the stock radio everything stock that if I fade out the front speakers the rear are pretty quiet nothing like the front speakers I don't know if that is how gm does it, but I would think the rear speakers should be louder then the fronts. Also I have tried different RCA cables


----------



## Miah38 (Apr 22, 2014)

Sorry I should have said. I have tried different subs and amps and RCA's The only thing I was not sure of if all these cruze's with everything stock if I fade out the front speakers the rear speakers are pretty quiet not like the front they are loud are all these cars like that or is something wrong with my car?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

That's the design of the speakers. If it isn't the gains then a defective PAC unit? My scosche unit I bought did that to me too. I don't recommend scosche over PAC now but maybe that's what's happened??


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Miah38 (Apr 22, 2014)

I have tried both kinds scosche and PAC. I think someone is telling me not to do it. LOL


----------

